# Phishing alert - email from the "CRA"



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I just got an e-mail from [email protected] with the following:



> Canada Revenue Agency
> Online Refund Form
> 
> After the last annual calculation of your fiscal activity we have determined that you are eligible to receive a tax refund of 386.00.
> ...


The website given was very convincing, but remember that the CRA will NEVER contact you through e-mail. I have no idea where to report this but I might as well give this heads up right here.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Craw, not CRA!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Strange the one I got was for $386 as well. Did not look nearly as official as Yahoo had dropped it into the Spam folder which effectively prevented all embedded images from being viewed.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

That's actually a very serious one. I would expect there would be a desire for a public warning. Send a copy to RECOL, one to the RCMP.

You could also refer to the CRA eMail fraud page.

Broadly speaking, if you don't know what address to use to notify of a fraudulent eMail attempt, you can use the eMail address [email protected] [whatever the domain is for the company or organization you want to notify].

To send the eMail, do not forward it (the critical header info will be altered). Easiest is to open a new message window and drag the offending eMail into the new message window.


----------

